

Ask HN: Who were Steve Jobs' mentors? - stellar678

Most of the stories seem to suggest his brilliance or effectiveness came entirely from within, but I'm interested to know who guided Steve when he had questions.
======
huxley
The closest he had to a business mentor was probably Mike Markkula who was
Apple's angel investor (he also was CEO for a few years).

Not strictly mentors, but two of his biggest influences were Paul Rand (who
designed the logos for IBM and NeXT) for graphic design and Dieter Rams (who
started the Functionalist School of industrial design) for product design.

~~~
glimcat
Donald Norman is presumably in there somewhere as well.

------
weston
Perhaps Bill Hewlett when Steve was a kid? He cold called him up when he was
12.

[http://www.hp.com/retiree/history/founders/hewlett/quotes.ht...](http://www.hp.com/retiree/history/founders/hewlett/quotes.html#generosity)

I wonder if Bill mentored Steve later when Steve was at Apple?

------
fjordan
During his trip to India, Jobs met with Neem Karoli Baba and eventually became
Buddhist. He also experimented with LSD. I imagine these experiences, as he
specifically states, had a large impact on his life.

------
jcmoscon
That is a good question. I hope we can find more information on his biography.

